# Fuck Mexico



## RetiredGySgt (May 20, 2010)

Calderon visit marred by poor translation - Yahoo! News

Poor translation is not the only problem we have with Mexico.

Why doesn't Obama promise the Mexican President we will treat illegal aliens crossing our southern Border the EXACT same way Mexico treats theirs? How about we treat those in the Country illegally the EXACT same way Mexico treats their Illegals?

How about we treat naturalized Mexican citizens the EXACT same way Mexico treats American Naturalized citizens in their Country?


----------



## Neubarth (May 20, 2010)

I've enjoyed the pleasures of a lot of senoritas deep down in Mexico.  Of course, that was because I lived down there in 58 and 59 and was acculturated to their polite and gentile manners.  

While down there, I attended public school at no cost to me.  I had free medical care readily available at the social hospital in Manzanillo.  Luckily, I did not need to use it. My father and I overstayed our visa, and told the officials that we intended to return to the Estados Unidos in a few weeks.  There was no big issue about that.  The fact that we intended to return to the United States was good enough.  Mexico was a wonderful host country.  Why do you exhibit such anger?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 20, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> I've enjoyed the pleasures of a lot of senoritas deep down in Mexico.  Of course, that was because I lived down there in 58 and 59 and was acculturated to their polite and gentile manners.
> 
> While down there, I attended public school at no cost to me.  I had free medical care readily available at the social hospital in Manzanillo.  Luckily, I did not need to use it. My father and I overstayed our visa, and told the officials that we intended to return to the Estados Unidos in a few weeks.  There was no big issue about that.  The fact that we intended to return to the United States was good enough.  Mexico was a wonderful host country.  Why do you exhibit such anger?



They are a 3rd world slum, drug cartel controlled cease pool. They want us to just blithely allow MILLIONS of their citizens to illegally enter and work in our Country while they gun down anyone caught crossing their Southern Border.

They want us to allow their illegal alien citizens to work in the US, be supported by the US and buy property in the US. Guess what? As a Naturalized citizen you have no right to participate in Mexico's Political system and no right to buy property. Much less if you were illegal.

The Mexican Government aids and abets their illegal citizens enter our Country with documents to help them find where to cross into the States safely and means to survive the trip into the Country. Their Consulates provide fake documents to illegals in any State that allows them to get a drivers license.

And they want to preach to us on OUR Borders? FUCK them. We should treat them EXACTLY as they treat their Southern Neighbors when they cross the border.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 20, 2010)

I continue to be baffled by the fact that the Mexican prez needs an interpreter.

He has to be one of the only Mexicans in the country who doesn't speak English.


----------



## Neubarth (May 20, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Neubarth said:
> 
> 
> > I've enjoyed the pleasures of a lot of senoritas deep down in Mexico.  Of course, that was because I lived down there in 58 and 59 and was acculturated to their polite and gentile manners.
> ...



I favor annexing Mexico.  Then they will not be illegal.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 20, 2010)

But we'll have to repair their roads which will be prohibitive.


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 20, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> I favor annexing Mexico.  Then they will not be illegal.



That's something I've tossed around as well. It would also significantly shorten our Southern Border making it much more easier to keep control of it.


----------



## Neubarth (May 20, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> But we'll have to repair their roads which will be prohibitive.



That would put some American construction companies to work south of the border.  Remember also, that improving infrastructure benefits the public and industry. America had tremendous growth while we were building modern highways across the nation from the 1930's on.  A larger America would benefit anew if we improved the infrastructure.

I also favor annexing Canada with the exception of the French speaking part.  I do not trust anybody who eats snails and frogs.  Gotta be something wrong with them.


----------



## Neubarth (May 20, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Neubarth said:
> 
> 
> > I favor annexing Mexico.  Then they will not be illegal.
> ...



I have been proposing annexation of Mexico for over thirty  years.  The thing is though that we want them to think that it is their move.  So we sell it to them as regaining the half of Mexico we took from them in the 1840's plus a whole lot more to compensate them for lost revenue over the past 170 years. I propose that we actually chose a name for our United States.  Aztlan might work.


----------



## waltky (Sep 18, 2018)

*Residents complain about smell after 157 unidentified bodies discovered in morgue trailer in Mexico...*
*




*
*Residents complain about smell after 157 unidentified bodies discovered in morgue trailer in Mexico*
_Mexican investigating after residents complained of a foul smell coming from a refrigerated truck reportedly found 157 unidentified bodies in the back of the trailer near the city of Guadalajara._


> Neighbors’ complaints about the truck caused authorities to change its location a few times. It went from a morgue parking lot to another government-run lot, before it finally wound up in a field behind a housing development. The bodies were stored in the truck due to overcrowding at morgues.  State and local authorities have struggled as an unprecedented number of bodies pile up from Mexico's rising tide of violence. Officials recorded 16,339 homicides across Mexico in the first seven months of this year, an increase of 17 percent from the same period of 2017. Morgues in several of the country's states have run out of room.  "This is a demonstration of insensitivity on the part of some public servants," said Roberto Lopez Lara, the Jalisco state interior secretary. He said the truck would be moved back to the morgue and an investigation would be carried out to see who made the decision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

